# What is a good place to get plate amps from?



## Hayabusa (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm looking into building me a sub/plate amp combo. What are some good sites to get plate amps at a good reasonable price? I'm looking for something like a 400-500 watt amp.


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

I can think of 4 names:

Dayton audio - currently on sale at partsexpress.com. - $240 
Oaudio - (Basically same as Bash) - $242 shipped.
Bash - currently sells for $228.58 + shipping. There's speculation that it will sell for $150 soon.
Elemental Designs - 550 watt amp for $250 + shipping. 

These are all 500 watt plate amps btw except for the eD amp.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

Partsexpress


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Here are two
http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...&ftrv=1&saprclo=&saprchi=&fsop=1&fsoo=1&fgtp=


----------



## jainbaby (Nov 6, 2007)

hypexshop.com


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

I think the eD amp is $250 shipped.


----------



## boarder124 (Mar 16, 2006)

mcm electronics sometimes has some sales on plate amps.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

ive got a used Dayton 500W 



that I can let go for $225 shipped if interested

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-806


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

HPSA 1,000 watt 
http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-808


----------

